# [SOLVED] Usuwanie javy

## taopai

Cześć, ostatnio zachciało mi się usunąć javę. Oczywiście robiłem wszystko "na czuja" - dałem "emerge -C" na wszystko co mialo w opisie lub nazwie "java", wywaliłem jave z USE i przekompilowałem co potrzeba. Nie pamiętam co jeszcze robiłem. Ogólnie efekt jest taki, że "emerge -pv --depclean" wypluwa mi:

```
Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

>=dev-java/java-config-2.0.19-r1 required by sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

>=virtual/jre-1.4 required by sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

>=virtual/jdk-1.4 required by sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?
```

Zna ktoś jakieś dobre FAQ? Albo może po prostu coś drobnego pominąłem?

Pozdrawiam,

taoLast edited by taopai on Thu Nov 02, 2006 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wuja

Pewnie musisz przekompilować db z USE="-java" no i wywalić jave z USE w make.conf

----------

## taopai

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Pewnie musisz przekompilować db z USE="-java" no i wywalić jave z USE w make.conf

 

No tak, ale ja to już zrobiłem zanim napisałem tego posta. Ale mimo wszystko, dzięki za dobre chęci  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## mirekm

zrób 

```
emerge -upvD --newuse world
```

i zobacz co system będzie chciał przekompilować

----------

## taopai

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> zrób 
> 
> ```
> emerge -upvD --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

no ale to też już zrobiłem: *taopai wrote:*   

> i przekompilowałem co potrzeba.

 przepraszam, że nie napisałem wyraźnie że to zrobiłem, ale miałem za plecami irytującą osobę i nie mogłem się skoncentrować  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## rasheed

Dodaj -t do emerge i zobacz co wymaga tych pakietów.

----------

## taopai

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Dodaj -t do emerge i zobacz co wymaga tych pakietów.

 

nie jestem pewien czy o to ci chodziło:

```
tux michal # emerge -pvtuDN db

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

tux michal # emerge -pvtuDN jre

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08  USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

tux michal # emerge -pvtuDN jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08  USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

tux michal # emerge -pvtuDN java-config

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  0 kB

[nomerge      ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1  0 kB
```

nie wiem też czy dobrze interpretuję te wyniki, ale wydaje mi się że wszystkie zależności są odinstalowane...

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## rasheed

```
emerge -pvuDt world
```

----------

## taopai

```
tux michal # emerge -pvuDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## rasheed

Dziwne.. A gdy dodasz do tego jeszcze -N?

Poza tym, nie mieszałeś nic z package.provided?

----------

## Gabrys

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *rasheed wrote:*   Dodaj -t do emerge i zobacz co wymaga tych pakietów. 
> 
> nie jestem pewien czy o to ci chodziło:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Źle interpretujesz:

```
[nomerge      ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1  0 kB
```

Oznacza, że ca-certificates potrzebuje java-config-wrappera. Czy to jest konieczne, zobacz, może da się wywalić coś z USE ca-certificates, żeby nie pociągało javy.

Tak samo z python-fchksum. Może warto go po prostu wywalić (no chyba, że jest potrzebny jakiemuś innemu pakietowi).

Mógłbyś zapodać emerge -uDN world -pvt ? To będziemy wiedzieć jaki pakiet potrzebuje sun-jdk.

Swoją drogą (wiem, że to nie o to chodzi) Java jest dość lubianym językiem i coraz więcej aplikacji będzie na niej chodzić. Za parę lat pomysł wywalania Javy będzie tak samo chybiony jak teraz Perla czy Pythona  :Wink: .

----------

## taopai

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Oznacza, że ca-certificates potrzebuje java-config-wrappera. Czy to jest konieczne, zobacz, może da się wywalić coś z USE ca-certificates, żeby nie pociągało javy.
> 
> Tak samo z python-fchksum. Może warto go po prostu wywalić (no chyba, że jest potrzebny jakiemuś innemu pakietowi).

 

Żaden z tych pakietów nie wyświetla żadnych flag przy "emerge -pv":

```
tux michal # emerge -pv python-fchksum

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

tux michal # emerge -pv ca-certificates

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

tux michal # emerge -pv Test-Harness

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

dodatkowo każdy z nich jest potrzebny jakiemuś pakietowi...

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Mógłbyś zapodać emerge -uDN world -pvt ? To będziemy wiedzieć jaki pakiet potrzebuje sun-jdk.

 

```
tux michal # emerge -pvuDNt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

czyli nic nowego... :/

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż współczesne wyniki:

```
emerge -p --depclean

emerge -ptv db
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## taopai

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż współczesne wyniki:
> 
> ```
> emerge -p --depclean
> 
> ...

 

```
tux michal # emerge -p --depclean

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

>=dev-java/java-config-2.0.19-r1 required by sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

>=virtual/jre-1.4 required by sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

>=virtual/jdk-1.4 required by sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?
```

```
tux michal # emerge -pvt db

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## Gabrys

Ciekawe jest, że depclean uniemożliwia Ci sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2, a tymczasem db masz zainstalowaną inną wersję...

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
grep -R db /etc/portage

eix ^db$
```

(Jeśli nie masz programu eix, to go zainstaluj i wykonaj `update-eix`.)

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ciekawe jest, że depclean uniemożliwia Ci sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2, a tymczasem db masz zainstalowaną inną wersję...

 

Może zainstalował obydwie wersje, a następnie zamaskował nowszą  :Smile:  .

```
$ eix ^db$

[I] sys-libs/db

     Available versions:

        (1)     1.85-r1 1.85-r2 1.85-r3

        (3)     3.2.9-r10 3.2.9-r11

        (4)     4.0.14-r2 4.0.14-r3

        (4.1)   4.1.25_p1-r3 4.1.25_p1-r4 4.1.25_p2

        (4.2)   4.2.52_p2 4.2.52_p2-r1 4.2.52_p4 4.2.52_p4-r2

        (4.3)   4.3.27 4.3.29 4.3.29-r2

        (4.4)   [M]4.4.20_p2

     Installed:           4.3.29-r2(4.3)[19:44:43 2006-08-09][tcl java -doc -nocxx -bootstrap -test]

     Homepage:            http://www.sleepycat.com/

     Description:         Berkeley DB

```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## taopai

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wyniki:
> 
> ```
> grep -R db /etc/portage
> ```
> ...

 

to polecenie nic nie zwraca. próbowałem też z "-r" (bo "-R" nie ma w "man grep") i też nic...

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix ^db$
> ```
> ...

 

```
ux michal # eix ^db$

* sys-libs/db

     Available versions:  1.85-r1:1 1.85-r2:1 ~1.85-r3:1 3.2.9-r10:3 3.2.9-r11:3 4.0.14-r2:4 4.0.14-r3:4 4.1.25_p1-r3:4.1 4.1.25_p1-r4:4.1 ~4.1.25_p2:4.1 4.2.52_p2:4.2 4.2.52_p2-r1:4.2 ~4.2.52_p4:4.2 4.2.52_p4-r2:4.2 ~4.3.27:4.3 ~4.3.29:4.3 ~4.3.29-r2:4.3 [M]4.4.20_p2:4.4

     Installed:           4.2.52_p4-r2 4.3.29-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.sleepycat.com/

     Description:         Berkeley DB
```

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Ciekawe jest, że depclean uniemożliwia Ci sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2, a tymczasem db masz zainstalowaną inną wersję... 
> 
> Może zainstalował obydwie wersje, a następnie zamaskował nowszą .

 

na to wygląda. spróbuję wywalić obydwie, a potem dać "emerge -pvuDN world" i napiszę jak poszło...

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## Gabrys

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*    *Gabrys wrote:*   Ciekawe jest, że depclean uniemożliwia Ci sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2, a tymczasem db masz zainstalowaną inną wersję... 
> 
> Może zainstalował obydwie wersje, a następnie zamaskował nowszą . 
> 
> na to wygląda. spróbuję wywalić obydwie, a potem dać "emerge -pvuDN world" i napiszę jak poszło...
> ...

 

To powinno rozwiązać problem. W zasadzie już wywalenie tej nowszej powinno.

----------

## taopai

No właśnie pomogło  :Smile:  Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc. Daję [SOLVED]

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

